# case resizing



## patrick2009 (Jul 28, 2009)

I am getting some rippling on the shoulder of my rifle cases when I resize them. Anybody have the solution for me?


----------



## tucker (Nov 25, 2005)

my experience with this problem is that i was getting to much case lube on the neck and shoulder of the case, and that creates to much pressure and as a result crushes it,,,,,,


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Yup to much lube on the neck and shoulder.
I found that the neck area needs little to no lube at all.

 Al


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

alleyyooper said:


> Yup to much lube on the neck and shoulder.
> I found that the neck area needs little to no lube at all.
> 
> Al


Agreed. If the neck does need lube, it needs it on the inside, not on the outside. You may find that you have to clean the die on the inside to get the problem to go away immediately.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

To lube the inside of the case necks I have one of those cases that holds 4 brushes to fit different calbers and some grphite powder.
every so offten I'll roll the out side of the neck of a case in the powder to lube the outside if I feel it sticking.

 Al


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

I lube cases with my fingers, dip fingers onto a lubed pad and spread it with them. My cases never touch the pad. This way I can feel the correct amount of lube and none is wasted. It takes very little in actuality, and a lot less than most pads and all sprays put on.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I have that problem with my 260 I thought to much lube also so I tried less lube didn't help so I tried no lube and that didn't help I finally had to clean my die and there was something in it I think never saw anything but it doesn't do it now


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Wyomingpredator said:


> I have that problem with my 260 I thought to much lube also so I tried less lube didn't help so I tried no lube and that didn't help I finally had to clean my die and there was something in it I think never saw anything but it doesn't do it now


I have seen that before also. It is a result of using too much lube. Lube builds up inside the die and has to be cleaned out before the problem will go away. Seems to me like the smalle the case, the easier it is to lube too much. I have seen the problems the worst on 222REM and 223REM.


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

With all the above said, you can fire those cartridges (unless there's something serious and prevents chambering). The dents will pop out and should be fine for your next reloading. Easy on the case lube near the shoulder of the case.... (Better yet, now that they're full-sized, neck-size them from here on out)


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You learn something new all the time. I load a lot and don't like to use a pad, so I switched to a spray. I was getting brass build up in my sizing die. I talked to RCBS about it and they confirmed it was perhaps my lube. I polished it out with Semichrome past on a felt pad attached to my Dremel. The past didn't remove any steel from the die.
Anyway, while talking reloading in PM's with Robert Langager he mentioned he needed to get some more sizing wax. I didn't think much of it until I noticed it in the store and thought back to my conversation with Robert. I have reloaded since 1958, but had never talked with anyone who uses wax. I tried it and now have four can's on hand of Imperial sizing wax. You simply wipe a finger through it and spread it on the case as you move your hand towards the press. It's fast, and you never get a dent in your case. It leaves enough residue on my fingers that I only dip every fourth case. I can not believe how far a small can the size of a shoe polish can goes. Give it a try I think you will really like it. Thanks Robert.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll second using Imperial sizing wax. I've also been using it for years and I'm still on the first can of this stuff. It lasts for ever. I'm like plainsman, i only dip my fingers every 3 or 4 round. After I use it I just take a rag and wipe off the excess, not that there is much. They also say it won't mess with neck tension if you get it inside the case, so if you're using just a regular FL die with a resizing button, just add a bit of wax to the inside lip of the brass and it'll make the sizing button slip back out easier.

But you can get to much wax inside your die and it'll cause the same ripple effect in the brass, so just keep your dies clean.

xdeano


----------

